# EMiT has come home



## moonraven (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Yesterday after I finished my Practicals for my EMT course I went and picked up EMiT. He is simply gorgous. He is a white faced pearl pied. He is very loving , loves to be held and talked to. All the way home in the car he whistled and talked. AS soon as I can figure out how to post his picture I will be doing that. The breeder is wonderful. She has done such a fantastic job of hand feeding and hand taming him. 

I have a question as to what feathers that I trim on his wings so that he doesn't have full flight? Right now I have him in a spare bedroom away form my other birds for his quarentine.
Thanks,
Kathy and EMiT
:tiel3:


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats on your new Cockatiel. Here is a diagram of which feathers to clip










Both wings need to be clipped the same so that they have balance still.


----------



## moonraven (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks so much for giving me the picture of how to clip his feathers. EMiT thanks you too. He's enjoying his new home and loves to bee out with me and cuddling.


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Aww that's awesome!! I love the name too and it has special significance for you!


----------



## moonraven (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks Tanya,

Yes he is very special to me. He will always remind me of the hard work and dedication to my new career and his very special part in it.We just finished our cuddling for the night. We both fell asleep in the chair. He climbed doen into my t-shirt and slept on my chest. It was so cute of him to want to be that close to me. We have a very special bond that just started yesterday. It was the first time that we both saw each other for the very first time. I am off to bed right now. I am on call for the overnight hours. 
Thanks Again,


----------



## Eikoden (Apr 6, 2009)

Don't forget that Paul at Birds Unlimited would gladly trim EMiT for you. I think it costs $6


----------

